# Strongbad......



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a fan of Strongbad, and was amazed that he can play the guitar. Check out his licks..........

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail36.html

A little Death metal too:

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail141.html


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

oh man. i just got the dragon song out of my head a while back. i didn't even watch with sound this time and it's back clear as a bell.

i love strongbad.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I should have posted Flagday since Flagday was yesterday. Oh well, still enjoyable............


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

man, that was super, super rad. I like these cartoons.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Strongbad is the man.

Lathe'd!!!

http://www.homestarrunner.com/tgs10.html


----------

